# Pedaling for Scriabin Prelude No.1 in C Major, Vivace?



## Jeanette Townsend

I'm a bit confused as to where this piece needs the pedal. My sheet music contains no markings for it, yet I'm pretty sure it requires the pedal. Where do you use it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carol Rein

Take a listen to soneone elses performance and pay attention to the resonances, and you'll easily get the pedaling moments.


----------

